# Schwedenplaner 2019



## Back-to-nature (7. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Schwedenfans!

Ich denke, es ist an der Zeit den Schwedenplaner für 2019 einzustellen.

Wer bei der Ferienhaussuche noch eine gewisse Auswahl haben will, sollte eh dazu tun.

Wen zieht es wann wohin in Sverige?
Evtl. ergeben sich ja wieder gemeinsame Angeltrips von Boardies...

Mach ich mal den Anfang...

Ab dem 10. August bin ich mit meinen Kindern für 3 Wochen in Baggekulla am Lönnern.
Hier ist natürlich der Zander Zielfisch Nummer eins.

Grüße aus Bayern!

Hannes


----------



## TrollHH (8. Dezember 2018)

Moin ich werde auch wieder nach Schweden nach Bohuslän an die Westküste bei Lysekil fahren, so zwischen ende Juli bis mitte August.
Haus ist schon da.
Boot ist da, Gulmarn- sowie Brofjord und Skaggarak sind auch da.
Bier kommt mit .
Und so sieht es da aus


----------



## arnichris (11. Dezember 2018)

Bei uns geht es 2019 an zwei für uns noch gänzlich unbekannte bzw. bisher nicht befischte Seen in Südschweden.
07.09.-14.09.2019 geht es an den Saljen und ab 14.09.-21.09.2019 geht es weiter an den Rusken.


----------



## MikeHawk (12. Dezember 2018)

Hi zusammen, hab letztens auch schon dran gedacht zu eröffnen.

nachdem ich letztes Jahr zum ersten mal in Schweden war (gleich 2x) hat es mich gepackt.

Ich musste meinen Trip zum Kalvsjön leider absagen, dafür geht es ende Juni an den Vänern


----------



## sunny (12. Dezember 2018)

Moin zusammen, nach jahrelanger Abstinenz geht es vom 11.05. bis 18.05.2019 mal wieder nach Asarum in der Nähe von Karlsham (Gebiet Blekinge). Wir werden hauptsächlich im Langasjön auf Hecht fischen und an der Küste den Hornhechten nachstellen.


----------



## arcidosso (24. Dezember 2018)

_God Jul 2018 et gott om lycka 2019  ( viel mehr kann ich auch nicht ) allen Schwedenfreunden_


----------



## Connaught (24. Dezember 2018)

God Jul an alle im warmen Deutschland! Aktuell minus 9 Grad und Schnee in Värmland.


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (24. Dezember 2018)

Hallo 

Für mich geht es im Juni an den Bergviken, so hoch war ich noch nie.
Ist auf jeden fall eine lange Anreise mit Boot.


Ralf


----------



## Macraei (3. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich stecke momentan noch mitten in der Planung für Schweden 2019 fest aber ich hab nen echtes Problem damit nen Haus zu finden das nah am See ist und auch noch Haustiere erlaubt. Also falls ihr einen Geheimtipp für mich habt wäre das super.


----------



## Schwedenangler (4. Januar 2019)

Du bist spät dran mit deiner Planung ! Die guten Häuser was Lage, Ausstattung und geringe Kosten angeht sind weitestgehend ausgebucht.
Das ein Haustier mitsoll macht die Sache noch schwerer ! Du solltest auch den Zeitraum angeben wenn du konkrete Hinweise haben möchtest.


----------



## Macraei (4. Januar 2019)

@Schwedenangler ja, da hast du recht. Das hatte ich vergessen. Wir werden 6 Personen sein und planen den Aufenthalt vom 06.07.-20.07.2019


----------



## thomas39 (5. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
wir fahren im Mai wieder  zum Östra Silen.


----------



## Aalrounder77 (7. Januar 2019)

Hallo in die Runde. 
Eigentlich bin ich eher der Norwegen-Fan. Aber dieses Jahr soll es nach Schweden gehen. Die Idee wurde im Familienrat beschlossen. Nun ist es aber so, dass noch keiner aus meinem Bekanntenkreis in Schweden war. Vielleicht hat hier jemand ein paar gute Tipps. Gesucht wird ein Ferienhaus für 4 Personen inkl. zwei Kinder in Südschweden. Es sollte ein Angelsee mit guten Hecht und Zanderbestand inkl. Boot vorhanden sein und das ganze in der Zeit von Anfang bis Mitte September. 
Da es sich um einem Familienurlaub handelt, steht das Angeln erst an zweiter Stelle. Aber dennoch möchte ich mit dem "Großen" (4) ein paar schöne Fische fangen. Kann mir jemand eine spezielle Gegend empfehlen? 
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Macraei (10. Januar 2019)

Der Bolmen ist gebucht 
Für alle die mir Tipps geben möchten, ich habe ein offenes Ohr für euch 
Hat jemand einen Geheimtipp für einen Bootsverleih?


----------



## jkc (10. Januar 2019)

Macraei schrieb:


> Der Bolmen ist gebucht
> Für alle die mir Tipps geben möchten, ich habe ein offenes Ohr für euch



Moin, schau Dir den Bolmen-Thread an, zumindest die letzten Seiten. Habt immer die Wetterlage Im Auge, das Ding ist riiiiiieeeesig und die normalen Mietbote sind in Relation dazu winzig...

Viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## Innos (10. Januar 2019)

Für uns geht es wieder Ende September an den Asnen, dieses Mal aber eine andere Ecke als üblich. Mal gucken was da so geht.


----------



## Back-to-nature (10. Januar 2019)

Gute Lindner--Boote mit 4-Takt Außenborder kannst du bei Löow's auf Bolmsö mieten.
Guckst du hier

https://www.bolmso.com/de-DE/kontakt-28184214


----------



## Nelearts (10. Januar 2019)

Bin vom 01-22. Juni wieder am Südwestteil am Asnen. Zwischen Urshult und Sirkön. Sollte noch jemand dort sein in diesem Zeitraum, gerne Kontakt.
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## zokker (10. Januar 2019)

Für uns geht es vom 31.08.-21.09. wieder an den Järvasjön (nähe Oxabäck) 

Das ist dann der dritte Versuch, "+50 Barsch".


----------



## Schwedenangler (11. Januar 2019)

Wie jedes Jahr ist der Asnen mein Ziel ! 8.-22.6. Herrentour   und 24.8.-14.9. Familienurlaub  !


----------



## STRULIK (13. Januar 2019)

Wir sind vom 28.09-05.10 am Sandschön, ( in der Nähe Sexdrega)
Da gibt's sogar Seiblinge und Maräne.
Ob die Aale noch um diese Zeit beißen?!


----------



## steel0256 (13. Januar 2019)

Hallo 

ich fahr einmal vom 11.5.-18.5.2019 in den Schären bei Foftahammar

und vom 8.6.-15.6.2019 am Nömmen


----------



## bombe20 (13. Januar 2019)

ich habe die genemigung für eine woche männertour mit schwager und sohnemann anfang/mitte mai bekommen. unklar ist noch ob wieder in vänernnähe in der ecke um köpmannebro oder dieses mal gleich am meer bei heestrand.


----------



## Hurton (13. Januar 2019)

16.8-29.8 auf Stora Askö in den Schären


----------



## Aalmeyer (21. Januar 2019)

Wir sind ab 11.5. für zwei Wochen am Unnen. Mal sehen, ob der See hält, was er verspricht.


----------



## bastus (25. Januar 2019)

Na sowas ich bin auch ab dem 11.05 für zwei Wochen am Unnen . Wir könnten uns ja mal auf 12 bis 16 Bier treffen und dann vielleicht ne Runde Nacktangeln mit Aal anfassen !!!!


----------



## bombe20 (25. Januar 2019)

bombe20 schrieb:


> ich habe die genemigung für eine woche männertour mit schwager und sohnemann anfang/mitte mai bekommen.


update: gecancelt! ich hatte gehofft zwischen der letzten prüfung und der abschlusszeugnisvergabe von unserem großen fahren zu können. leider lässt sich schulseitig der zeitraum der mündlichen prüfungen nicht so einengen, dass man eine unterkunft buchen kann.


----------



## loete1970 (8. Februar 2019)

Moin,
wir haben in diesem Jahr wieder den Öresjön ausgewählt. Und zwar an einem für uns neuen Zeitraum, vom 31.08.-07.09. Auch in diesem Jahr fährt wieder ein Schweden-Neuling mit, den der Schwedenvirus schon vom Erzählen befallen hat und sich jeden Tag sein Countdown-Widget anschaut


----------



## Schwedenangler (8. Februar 2019)

loete1970 schrieb:


> den der Schwedenvirus schon vom Erzählen befallen hat und sich jeden Tag sein Countdown-Widget anschaut


Wie das wohl kommt ……. 
So ist das , einmal Schweden - und Zack hat man sich in das Land verliebt


----------



## loete1970 (12. Februar 2019)

Es kommt natürlich auch von unseren Erzählungen


----------



## Aalmeyer (12. Februar 2019)

bastus schrieb:


> Na sowas ich bin auch ab dem 11.05 für zwei Wochen am Unnen . Wir könnten uns ja mal auf 12 bis 16 Bier treffen und dann vielleicht ne Runde Nacktangeln mit Aal anfassen !!!!



Oh ha, wunderbar!!!! Bin gespannt, was mein Mitfahrer dazu sagt...der hat es nicht so mit den Bieren, dafür steht er aber auf die Aalanfasserei


----------



## Jens76 (21. Februar 2019)

Nach langer Boardabstinenz will ich mich zumindest wieder durch Schweden-Planungen lesen!
Ich selbst werde vom 25.05. - 01.06. in den Schären um Loftahammar weilen.


----------



## Jens76 (22. Februar 2019)

Eine Frage hätte ich gleich:
Wir sind sonst stets auf der Strasse geblieben, und über Stoerebelt- und Öresund-Brücke gefahren.
Man ist flexibel, und zeitlich ist das immernoch mit die schnellste Art nach Schweden zu kommen.

Habe dieses Jahr evtl. vor das Ganze stressfreier, dafür verbunden mit zeitlich längerer Anreise via Fähre Travemünde - Trelleborg zu gestalten.
Ausserdem könnte das ganze sogar günstiger kommen, als die Brückenfahrerei.

Kriegt man die Überfahrt auch irgendwie ohne Kabine rum?


----------



## Innos (22. Februar 2019)

Wir sind letztes Jahr das erste Mal diese Strecke gefahren, sonst immer über Puttgarden-Rodby, Helsingor-Helsingborg. 
Da die Fähre auf dem Hinweg über Nacht fuhr hatten wir mit Kabine gebucht und das würde ich jederzeit wieder so machen. Die Rückfahrt war dann tagsüber, da ging es auch gut ohne Kabine.


----------



## Jens76 (22. Februar 2019)

Danke. Da ich diesmal mit meinem Bruder unterwegs bin könnts auch ohne gehn.
Kann man während der Überfahrt eigentlich im Auto pennen? Oder komm ich da 9 Stunden nicht an die Karre ran?

Preisslich ist ja allein Puttgarden - Rodby (inclusive Öresund) ähnlich teuer wie Travemünde - Trelleborg ohne Kabine. Gibt gerade ein Angebot.


----------



## Innos (22. Februar 2019)

Nein. Meines Wissens nach muss man aussteigen und dann wird unten alles dicht gemacht, du kommst dann erst wieder  kurz vor Ankunft an die Autos.

Deswegen sind wir auch umgestiegen. Und es ist viel entspannter.  

Den Rückweg buchen wir nächstes Mal jedoch nur bis Rostock. Die laufen auf dem Rückweg nämlich erst Rostock an und danach Travemünde, so war es bei uns zumindest letztes Mal. Wenn man in Rostock dann schon von Bord geht und den Rest (in unserem Falle Richtung Bremen) mit Auto fährt ist man schneller als wenn man in Travemünde von Bord geht.


----------



## MikeHawk (22. Februar 2019)

wir werden dieses jahr auch die Fähre von Travemünde - Malmö über nacht nehmen.

40 € teuerer, dafür Frühstück und Schlaf und man spart sich ja auch 400km sprit  also unterm strich gleich teuer und nur Vorteile.


----------



## chris760819 (22. Februar 2019)

Ich klinke mich mal ein... also, die ersten Touren sind wir noch über Puttgarden-Rodby und über die Öresundbrücke gefahren. Los ging’s dann immer Freitag Abend um dann 12 Stunden später gegen Mittag am Haus zu sein. Preislich lagen wir um die 200 Euro. Dann kam uns die Idee mit der Nachtfähre von Travemünde nach Malmö überzusetzen. Wenn man auf Angebote achtet und früh bucht kostet das sogar weniger als über die Brücke. Wir zahlen dieses Jahr rund 180 Euro. Riesen Vorteil, man kommt ausgeschlafen in Schweden an. Weiterer Vorteil, wir decken uns im Hafen von Travemünde immer mit Bier ein. Pfadfrei und eine riesen Auswahl an internationalen Bieren zu wirklich guten Preisen.


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (22. Februar 2019)

Innos schrieb:


> Nein. Meines Wissens nach muss man aussteigen und dann wird unten alles dicht gemacht, du kommst dann erst wieder  kurz vor Ankunft an die Autos.
> 
> Deswegen sind wir auch umgestiegen. Und es ist viel entspannter.
> 
> Den Rückweg buchen wir nächstes Mal jedoch nur bis Rostock. Die laufen auf dem Rückweg nämlich erst Rostock an und danach Travemünde, so war es bei uns zumindest letztes Mal. Wenn man in Rostock dann schon von Bord geht und den Rest (in unserem Falle Richtung Bremen) mit Auto fährt ist man schneller als wenn man in Travemünde von Bord geht.



Ich wurde in Schweden gefragt wo ich raus möchte Rostock oder Travemünde .
Ich hatte Travemünde gebucht und bin auch dort hin , war aber ein Fehler .
Rostock wäre für die Heinreise zeitlich kürzer gewesen .


----------



## Innos (25. Februar 2019)

GÖ-J-575 schrieb:


> Ich wurde in Schweden gefragt wo ich raus möchte Rostock oder Travemünde .
> Ich hatte Travemünde gebucht und bin auch dort hin , war aber ein Fehler .
> Rostock wäre für die Heinreise zeitlich kürzer gewesen .



So war es bei uns auch. Uns hat dann aber ein netter Kollege auf der Fähre angesprochen und zusammen mit ihm konnten wir dann glücklicherweise doch schon in Rostock runterfahren. Hat uns ca. 1,5 Stunden gespart.


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (25. Februar 2019)

Fähre  Rostock Trelleborg ist gebucht .    Bergvik leider erst im Juni.


----------



## Jens76 (26. Februar 2019)

Habe nochmal nachgerechnet! Die Brückenfahrt sind ca. +10-20€ pro Nase, ABER mit der Fähre sind's ja mit allem Zip-und-Zap um die 20h Reiseweg pro Strecke.
Auf der Strasse bin ich in 13h da! 

Ich glaube, ich setze doch auf die Strasse!

Ist denn noch jemand in der Vatertags-Woche an der Ostküste?


----------



## MikeHawk (26. Februar 2019)

und nach der Fahrt musst du erstmal pennen, kommt unterm strich also auf die selbe Zeit aus.


----------



## Jens76 (26. Februar 2019)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> und nach der Fahrt musst du erstmal pennen, kommt unterm strich also auf die selbe Zeit aus.


Ich versteh was Du meinst, aber wer kann schon mit einem der fischreichsten Gewässer der Welt vor der Haustür pennen?


----------



## chris760819 (26. Februar 2019)

Hey Jens. Stimmt, du bist unterm Strich auf jeden Fall länger unterwegs. Über die Brücke sind wir erst Freitagabend losgefahren. Da wir rund 560 km bis Travemünde fahren geht's, wenn wir die Abendfähre (Abfahrt 22:00 Uhr, einchecken ab 19 Uhr) nehmen, bei  uns jetzt schon Freitagmorgens los. Sprich, der Urlaub fängt so schon deutlich früher an. Die blöde Warterei bis Abends entfällt so. 
Und ganz ehrlich, bei schönem Wetter oben auf dem Schiff zu sitzen und dabei ein kaltes Bier in der Hand zu haben, Meerblick und nen netten Plausch mit den Kollegen halten, das hat schon was.


----------



## Jens76 (26. Februar 2019)

@chris760819  auch Deine Einstellung kann ich super nachvollziehen. 
Freitags müssen wir allerdings beide noch arbeiten. Würden die 02:30 Fähre nehmen wollen.
Rückweg ist eher doof, damit das preislich im Rahmen bleibt kommen nur Freitag 18:00 oder Samstag 10:00 in Frage.
Bei der ersten verliere ich nen halben Urlaubstag, bei der zwoten komm ich erst gegen Mitternacht heim. Alles blöd. 

Die Flexibilität auf der Strasse ist schon toll.

Naja, Hauptsache man kommt an.


----------



## chris760819 (26. Februar 2019)

Na dann würde ich an Eurer Stelle auch über die Brücke fahren. Auf dem Rückweg machen wir das auch immer. Eben weil man flexibler ist und Zeit spart.


----------



## gehawe (25. März 2019)

So,
die letzte Maiwoche wurde als "Pfingst-Urlaub" eingetragen. Bodasjön & Solgen - Wir kommen!


----------



## arcidosso (25. März 2019)

Für mich geht es erst im September los. So lange musste ich noch nie warten. Lasst noch einige Zander im Wasser.


----------



## MikeHawk (26. März 2019)

noch 66 Tage für mich 

Der Vänern ist bereits jetzt schon Eisfrei...das wird wieder ein verrückter Sommer!


----------



## Jens76 (26. März 2019)

59 Tage!


----------



## Connaught (29. März 2019)

Jens76 schrieb:


> 59 Tage!





MikeHawk schrieb:


> noch 66 Tage für mich



Erster! .... war am Dienstag bereits los. In und um Karlstad herum sind aktuell viele Angler unterwegs und das auch mitten in der Woche. 
Das Wasser hat aktuell 4 Grad und es läuft ganz gut. Erster Meter am ersten Angeltag der Saison - mission accomplished!

Wünsche einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## MikeHawk (17. April 2019)

Noch 45 Tage <3

Geht einer von euch eig. auch hin und wieder auf Friedfisch in Schweden?

Wir haben uns das mal für paar Stunden zwischendurch vorgenommen, Könnte mir vorstellen das die Schleienbestände auch recht ordentlich sind.
Jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. April 2019)

Kollege Timo Keibel war mal in Småland zum Schleienangeln, meine ich. Sah gut aus: gewässer- und fischtechnisch.


----------



## Connaught (17. April 2019)

War bereits zum Karpfenangeln in Skåne. Ansonsten war ich mit der Feederrute unterwegs, wenn ich mal Köfis brauchte. Die Fänge waren stets ok! Das solltest du unbedingt ausprobieren!


----------



## Nelearts (26. April 2019)

Bin wieder die ersten 3 Juni Wochen am Asnen. In den letzten Jahren war der Wasserstand schon sehr niedrig und die Wassertemperatur entsprechend schon recht hoch. Raubfisch war also eher mager..
Werde mich dieses Jahr auch einmal mit Aal, Schleien, Karpfen und Co. beschäftigen. 
Hat jemand Infos zum aktuellen Wasserstand und Temperatur am Asnen?


----------



## MikeHawk (26. April 2019)

Lustig, ich wollt gerad das selbe Fragen. Zumindest das Wetter ist ja ziemlich ähnlich wie hier, teilweise sogar wärmer.
Der Vänern ist bereits seit mitte Februar Eisfrei 

@Edit:
Nimmt denn noch jemand die Abendfähre von Tavemünde am 31.05. ?


----------



## Nelearts (26. April 2019)

Also den ganzen Tullus mit der Fähre erspar ich mir. Die paar Kröten die man da spart?
Wir fahren Put.-Röd. und Brücke und können so fahren wie wir wollen bzw. die Strassenverhältnisse es erlauben.
Reine Anreisezeit vom Niederrhein bis Urshult in den letzten Jahren nie länger als 10h.
Und da wir zu zweit fahren können ist das relativ entspannt, besonders in Dänemark und Schweden.


----------



## Schwedenangler (27. April 2019)

Moin , hier mal ein Link zum Wasserstand im Asnen.
http://www.vkr.se/Hist/MoraAsnY.htm
Da kann man sehr gut verfolgen wie der Pegel fällt bzw,. steigt. Z. Zt. ist der See recht gut gefüllt.
Wir fahren auch Put.-Röd. und Brücke.
Wir brauchen mit grosser Pause in Heiligenhafen ( Fischerfrühstück in der Fischhalle  ) so zwischen 11 uns 12 Stunden aus dem Rheinland.
Bei 4 Mann im Auto können wir uns regelmässig abwechseln, daher ist die Entfernung kein Problem.


----------



## Nelearts (27. April 2019)

Moin Schwedenangler, danke für beide Tipps. Machen wir also die große Pause diesmal in Heiligenhafen.


----------



## Schwedenangler (27. April 2019)

@Nelearts : lohnt sich auf jeden Fall  !! Für uns ist das immer die richtige Einstimmung auf den bevorstehenden Urlaub.


----------



## sunrise137 (27. April 2019)

Hallo,
wir überlegen gerade mal ob wir im Oktober nach Västervik in die Schären fahren.

Ist die Region zu der Zeit zu empfehlen? Es soll hauptsächlich mit SpinnerKödern auf Hecht gehen.

Wir waren bislang immer zwischen Karlskrona und Karlshamn unterwegs und wollen mal was anderes sehen.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## Nelearts (28. April 2019)

@Schwedenangler: Einstimmung auf den Urlaub dort oben haben wir bisher noch nie gebraucht, haben die Fähre bisher immer als Pause angesehen.
Aber die Speisekarte macht schon Appetit auf die Fischhalle! Also dieses Jahr vor der Fähre ein Zwischenstopp. Bisher haben wir immer auf der Rückfahrt in Neustadt eine Übernachtung eingeschoben um nicht die ganze Erholung beim mittäglichen Stau um Hamburg zu ruinieren. Außerdem ist in Neustadt direkt am Hafen auch eine kleine Brauerei mit tollen Fischgerichten. Geht natürlich nur mit Übernachtung.
Viel Spass dieses Jahr,
Holger


----------



## MikeHawk (29. April 2019)

Ich bin letztes Jahr auch beide male durch gefahren. Bis nach Smaland war das auch kein Problem.
Danach musste ich allerdings erstmal bis Nachmittags schlafen.

Dieses mal sind wir allerdings 200kg weiter nördlich und möchten es mal mit der Fähre probieren um Nachts ein wenig zu schlafen und nicht aus dem Rhythmus zu kommen.

Um die Ersparnis geht es uns da gar nicht.

LG
Alex

Edit:
@Ralf: gibt es sowas auch für den Vänern mit dem Pegelstand?


----------



## Schwedenangler (29. April 2019)

Ich denke das es das auch für den Vänern gibt , aber wie du da dran kommst kann ich dir leider nicht sagen  !
Ich bin an den Link auch nur über unsere Vermieter gekommen.


----------



## Schwedenangler (29. April 2019)

@Nelearts : An welchem Seeteil seid ihr ? Bin auch die zweite und dritte Juniwoche am See !


----------



## Connaught (29. April 2019)

@Ralf: gibt es sowas auch für den Vänern mit dem Pegelstand?[/QUOTE]

gibt es: https://www.smhi.se/vadret/vadret-i...am=waterlevel,stationid=20022,type=waterlevel

Referenzwert in Seekarten ist 43,80


----------



## Nelearts (30. April 2019)

@Schwedenangler, wir haben unser Haus am südlichen Westteil ca. mittig zwischen Urshult uns Sirkön. Ist das auch Eure Gegend?


----------



## Schwedenangler (30. April 2019)

Wir sind immer auf Borgön. Also mittendrin im See. Ist eine super Lage und alles ist gut erreichbar. Einzig nach Torne rüber ist eine etwas längere Anfahrt
die sich aber meistens lohnt.


----------



## arcidosso (30. April 2019)

Nelearts schrieb:


> @Schwedenangler, wir haben unser Haus am südlichen Westteil ca. mittig zwischen Urshult uns Sirkön. Ist das auch Eure Gegend?


Holger, Du kannst einen aber auch angelheiß machen. Für Dich noch ein Ortstipp. Wenn Du in Richtung Sirkön fährst …, das "Wendebecken " in FR Sirkönbrücke hat in der Mitte einen sichtbaren Steinhaufen ( gegenüber ist die Insel Igelön ). Diese Becken hat eine Tiefe von 4/5 m und beherbergt fast immer gute Fische (abends ). Viel Glück.


----------



## Nelearts (30. April 2019)

@Udo: Klar, da hängt schon einiges an Blech von mit rum. Werde es dieses Jahr mal mit KöFi abends dort testen. Bisher war ich immer tagsüber dort. Danke für den Tipp und wie jedes Jahr mein Versprechen Dir genug übrig zu lassen 

@Schwedenangler: Die Häuser hatten wir auch schon einmal im Blick. Bisheriges Auschlusskriterium war allerdings das fehlende WiFi. Kann ich leider beruflich auch im Urlaub nicht drauf verzichten. Ansonsten tolle Häuser! Wenn Ihr mal in den Westteil schippern solltet, gerne Treffen! Können bei Interesse ja mal Tel. über PN austauschen. Gruß, Holger


----------



## Schwedenangler (1. Mai 2019)

Moin Holger , Internet gibt es da keines , das ist wahr. Aber ich bin auch nicht böse drum! 
Wenn wir mit der Männerrunde im Juni oben sind brauchen wir das auch nicht, da ist uns eine gut funktionierende Zapfanlage wichtiger  !
Wenn ich es brauche ( trifft bei mir nur bei meinem Herbsturlaub mit meiner Frau zu !! ) mach ich mir übers Handy nen Hotspot und habe für den Laptop Internet.
Am meisten brauche ich es dann für ausführliche Wetter- bzw. Windvorhersagen ! Kann ja ganz schön wichtig sein !!
Meine Tel. schick ich per PN. 

Gruß  Ralf


----------



## Nelearts (1. Mai 2019)

Hej Ralf, Wetter- und Windvorhersage sollte man schon unter Beobachtung halten, da hast Du absolut recht.
Nutzt aber alles nichts wenn der Wind plötzlich aus der Zapfanlage kommt


----------



## Schwedenangler (1. Mai 2019)

Jep , das wäre der " Supergau " !!! Wird uns aber definitiv nicht passieren, wir haben immer mindestens eine  " handbreit " Bier im Fass  !
So ein leckeres Kölsch vom Fass wenn wir am späten Nachmittag reinkommen ist schon extrem lecker  !


----------



## Nelearts (1. Mai 2019)

Kölsch??? Da trink ich doch lieber "VolksÖl" in Schweden!
Spass beiseite, werde innerhalb unserer ersten Woche mal versuchen ein paar Detailinfos zu Wetter, Temperatur, Wasserstand, Beissverhalten (von den Fischen, nicht von mir) zu posten.


----------



## Schwedenangler (2. Mai 2019)

Wäre supi wenn du hier und da ein paar Info´s rüberschicken könntest.
PS. Kölsch vom Fass schmeckt echt lecker..... sagt unser vierter Mann mittlerweile auch....
und der kommt auch vom Niederrhein …….


----------



## Nelearts (2. Mai 2019)

Infos kommen, versprochen! Allerdings werde ich in der ersten Woche dort wahrscheinlich auch nur 2-3mal zum Angeln kommen. Steht noch etliches Andere auf dem Plan.
Bin mit meiner Frau oben und es geht nicht nur ums Angeln. Ich denke mal ihr startet frühestens Freitag und kommt Samstags an?


----------



## Schwedenangler (3. Mai 2019)

Danke schonmal vorab !! Da hab ich ja etwas mehr Glück, meine Frau angelt auch sehr gerne hier in Schweden. Daher ist mein 3 wöchiger Herbsturlaub 
auch sehr angellastig  !!
Wir fahren Samstag sehr früh los und sind dann entsprechend am späten Nachmittag da. Wir machen uns keinen Stress!! Dann ist in Ruhe auspacken, Zapfanlage aufbauen, Grill anschmeissen, Angelsachen fertigmachen und Bier trinken angesagt.
Wir fahren also erst am Sonntag das erste mal raus.


----------



## MikeHawk (3. Mai 2019)

Noch 28 Tage...ich bin heisser als Frittenfett Jungs 

Hat jemand eine verlässliche Info zu Schonzeiten am Vänern? Ich habe bisher ein paar Sachen gefunden die sich aber teilweise widersprechen oder unklar sind.

Eine Info die mich verwundert hat war:
"Alles AB 300m Entfernung vom Ufer gilt als Vänern" ??!?!?!?!


----------



## Jens76 (6. Mai 2019)

sunrise137 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir überlegen gerade mal ob wir im Oktober nach Västervik in die Schären fahren.
> Ist die Region zu der Zeit zu empfehlen? Es soll hauptsächlich mit SpinnerKödern auf Hecht gehen.



Hallo Rainer,

Ich bin in der letzten Maiwoche oben, und kann gerne vor Ort mal Fragen, wie es dort im Oktober ausschaut!
Im Allgemeinen aber sind die Zeiten Mai/Juni und Okt/Nov für die Schären ideal!

Grüsse!
JB


----------



## Connaught (6. Mai 2019)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Noch 28 Tage...ich bin heisser als Frittenfett Jungs
> 
> Hat jemand eine verlässliche Info zu Schonzeiten am Vänern? Ich habe bisher ein paar Sachen gefunden die sich aber teilweise widersprechen oder unklar sind.
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Während deines Aufenthalts hat nur der Aal Schonzeit (ganzjährig!)

https://ext-webbgis.lansstyrelsen.se/SvenskaFiskeregler/ leider nur auf schwedisch verfügbar



Vänern ist "alles"! Bis 300m vom Festland, 100m von Inseln und Bereiche, wo die 3 Meter Tiefenlinie über die beiden erstgenannten Bereiche hinausgeht gelten als ENSKILT VATTEN. Dort gilt HANDREDSKAPSFISKE, d.h. 1 Angelrute pro Person. Ausserhalb dieses Bereichs, d.h. ALLMÄNT VATTEN, darfst du mit bis zu 10 Ködern fischen.


----------



## MikeHawk (6. Mai 2019)

Das ist ja interessant,

ich danke dir vielmals


----------



## MikeHawk (10. Mai 2019)

Na Jungs, ist von euch eig. schon jemand oben und kann was zu den Wassertemps sagen?


----------



## Connaught (12. Mai 2019)

Mittleres bis südliches Värmland, von 7 bis 11 Grad alles dabei. Ab nächster Woche wird´s wärmer.


----------



## MikeHawk (14. Mai 2019)

Super, danke für die Info. Sind das eig. normale Werte für Mitte Mai ? (letztes Jahr mal ausgenommen)

Ich wundere mich nur, der Rhein bei uns hat 11° und die Zander sind schon durch mit Laichen.
Laut weit verbreiteter Meinung fängt der Zander ja angeblich erst ab 12 Grad an...

Wie siehts da eurer Erfahrung nach in Schweden aus?


----------



## gehawe (29. Mai 2019)

Wir sind nun seit Freitag in unserem Ferienhaus in Smalland. 

Ich war praktisch jeden Tag angeln, aber die Ausbeute war bisher recht mager. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer, es läuft bisher ziemlich zäh. Dabei ist es für die Jahreszeit recht kühl und die Seen sind ganz gut voll.

Nachher will ich es mal am Solgen versuchen - mal schauen, was die Zander machen.

Grüße an alle
Gerhard


----------



## loete1970 (29. Mai 2019)

Viel Erfolg Gerhard, das wird noch....berichte ruhig mal ein wenig, ist sowas von ruhig hier geworden...


----------



## MikeHawk (29. Mai 2019)

Für uns geht's übermorgen los 

Bin immernoch etwas besorgt wegen der Wassertermperatur, laut Netz um die 11°


----------



## jkc (29. Mai 2019)

Ist doch astrein! Schon ne solide Ausgangstemperatur und so wie die Vorhersage aussieht wird der Trend leicht steigend sein. Besser geht es doch kaum.


----------



## jkc (29. Mai 2019)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich nur, der Rhein bei uns hat 11° und die Zander sind schon durch mit Laichen.
> Laut weit verbreiteter Meinung fängt der Zander ja angeblich erst ab 12 Grad an...
> 
> Wie siehts da eurer Erfahrung nach in Schweden aus?



Moin, meine Erfahrungen besagen "Schweden ist nicht Deutschland"
Die Fische scheinen sich nicht ausschließlich nach der Temperatur zu richten, und dort laichen die gleichen Fischarten zu ganz anderen (oder nur entfernt ähnlichen)  Bedingungen als hier bei uns...Hechte die unter Eis laichen sind bei uns am See z.B. mehr oder weniger undenkbar...

Grüße JK


----------



## MikeHawk (29. Mai 2019)

Das macht Mut, danke!

Letztes Jahr hatten die Zander mitte Juni bei 19° noch nicht gelaicht in Schweden 
Laichende Hechte hatte ich bei uns im Baggersee tatsächlich auch schon beobachtet.

Wir machen das Beste drauf, ändern kann man es ja eh nich


----------



## gehawe (29. Mai 2019)

Mein Ausflug auf den Solgen war recht kurz:
Boot zum Hafen bringen - strahlender Sonnenschein, warm in der Sonne, glattes Wasser am Hafen.
Raus fahren: Meterhohe Wellen, Schaumkronen, hoch spritzende Gischt am gegenüberliegenden Ufer. 
War mir echt zu riskant bzw. zu stressig. Also zurück und in den Hafen. Dort: Glattes Wasser, Sonnenschein. Kam mir vor wie ein Weichei.

Der Wind war genau ablandig. Im Windschatten der Bäume am Ufer sah alles klasse aus - aber draußen hat's die Wurst vom Teller gezogen.

Sogar auf dem Haussee hat es mir den Anker rausgezogen vor Wind. 

Na ja - dann halt ein Andermal.

Viele Grüße und Euch viel Erfolg!

Gerhard


----------



## arcidosso (29. Mai 2019)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Bin wieder die ersten 3 Juni Wochen am Asnen. In den letzten Jahren war der Wasserstand schon sehr niedrig und die Wassertemperatur entsprechend schon recht hoch. Raubfisch war also eher mager..
> Werde mich dieses Jahr auch einmal mit Aal, Schleien, Karpfen und Co. beschäftigen.
> Hat jemand Infos zum aktuellen Wasserstand und Temperatur am Asnen?


----------



## arcidosso (29. Mai 2019)

Hej Holger, 
in wenigen Stunden beginnt ja deine Nordlandtour. Ich gestehe, ich bin ein wenig neidisch.
Viel Glück für deinen/euren Aufenthalt near by Urshult. Denke daran, die besten Aussichten hast du abends. Fange ein/zwei Köderfische , ca.15 cm lang, montiere diese in der Art der Gummifische , aber bitte mit Angsthaken. Am Kopf ein 25/30gr.-Blei  und dann zwanzig Meter hinter dem Boot schleppen. Das allerdings ohne Motor, rudern ist angesagt. Es stgärkt die Muskeln und hört die Natur. Aber wem erzähle ich das. 
Nochmals, ein tollen Aufenthalt dort oben und grüße den "Esel" ausdrücklich von mir.   Udo


----------



## Schwedenangler (30. Mai 2019)

Moin Holger , gute Fahrt euch gen Norden  und viel Petri Heil !! Wir folgen euch ja nächste Woche Samstag  !
Gruß   Ralf


----------



## Nelearts (30. Mai 2019)

Moin Udo u. Ralf,
ja, am Samstag geht es früh los. Sachen sind schon gepackt, morgen nur noch Maden besorgen und alles ins Auto.
Die Meldungen zu Wasserständen lassen ja hoffen.
@Udo: Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude. Sieh es positiv, nur noch bis September. Danke für den Tipp!
@Ralf: Melde mich Anfang nächster Woche zur allgemeinen Lage.
Gruß an alle Schwedenfans, Holger


----------



## gehawe (1. Juni 2019)

Kurzer Bericht zum Ende der Urlaubswoche:

Gerstern (31.05.) war das Wetter sehr schön mit viel blauem Himmel und akzeptablen Windverhältnissen. Von 10:15 bis 13:30 gingen 8 Hechte an den Haken, 4 davon waren nennenswert mit Größen zwischen 90 und 70cm.

Heute nochmal raus und von 10:45 bis 14:00 gingen 9 Fische ins Boot, davon allerdings nur ein guter mit 80cm.

Alles in allem war das Wetter weniger toll, aber es war trotzdem wie immer schön und in 8 Wochen kommen wir wieder. Hoffentlich dann auch auf den Solgen.

Viele Grüße an alle Schwedenfans, ein dickes Petri Heil und bis bald

Gerhard (Nähe Eksjö)


----------



## MikeHawk (17. Juni 2019)

Von mir auch mal ein kleiner Bericht von 2 Wochen Västra götaland.

Wir hatten 3 Ausfalltage und viel Wind und Regen....ich hab ja immer so ein Glück.

Fischmäßig war es dennoch ein guter Urlaub.
ca. 80 Hechte bis 112cm, 6 Zander und mind. 300 barsche, allerdings alle klein.

Die Gegend an sich hat mir allerdings nicht so gut gefallen, nah an der E45, welche man permanent hören konnte, dazu viel Häuser und Boote auf dem Wasser.
Richtiges Schweden-Urlaubsfeeling kam dort leider nicht auf.

Nächstes Jahr geht's definitiv wieder an einen abgelegeneren See, auch wenn man dort vlt. schlechter fängt.

LG
Alex


----------



## gehawe (1. August 2019)

Morgen geht's los nach Eksjö. Wetter sieht so richtig besch ... aus. Aber vielleicht beissen sie dann besser, als bei 30° 

Auf jeden Fall freuen wir uns und die Angelsachen sind gerichtet.

Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## MikeHawk (1. August 2019)

Viel Erfolg


----------



## arcidosso (1. August 2019)

# Gerhard, 

viel Glück in Schweden. Leider kommt in diesem Forum nicht mehr allzu viel an Rückmeldungen. Mir scheint, die Fragen nach einem See pp. sind wesentlich häufiger,  als die Kenntnisgabe nach einem Urlaub.
Ich selbst habe noch drei Wochen, dann geht es auch los. 
Übrigens, ich freue mich über den anscheinenden Wetterwechsel. Die Fangquoten werden fast garantiert steigen. Daran sollte man aber seinen Urlaub nicht qualifizieren.  God fiskelycka allen, die jetzt dort sind.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (1. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade am Örken bei Ramkvilla.
Heute Vormittag wurden viele Uferbereiche mit Bojen abgesperrt. Hauptsächlich Schilfbereiche. Bis jetzt habe ich niemand gefunden, der mir den Grund nennen konnte.
Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee?


----------



## Schwedenangler (2. August 2019)

# Gerhard ,

gute Fahrt gen Norden und Petri Heil ! Wird schon werden mit den Fängen . Schweden ist auch ohne große Fänge wunderschön und immer eine Reise wert.
Bin auch in drei Wochen wieder oben und kann es kaum erwarten das es losgeht.Hab jetzt schon quasi alles gepackt und startklar  !

Gruß  Ralf


----------



## Askersund61 (2. August 2019)

Hej Nick
Dass die Uferbereiche abgesperrt sind, könnte mit dem Krebsfang zusammenhängen, welcher Anfang August beginnt. Die Berechtigten Krebsfänger haben ihre Reusen dort ausgelegt und daher werden diese Zonen abgesperrt. Ich habe das mehrmals beobachtet.
Wenn du Glück hast, siehst du die Fischer, wenn sie die Reusen einziehen.

Petri heil allen Fischern in Schweden!

Gruss Christoph


----------



## zokker (2. August 2019)

Ich muß noch 4 Wochen abwarten, dann geht es für 3 Wochen an einen kleinen See in der Nähe von Oxabeck. 
Werde dann jeden Abend in " Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen " berichten.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (2. August 2019)

Askersund61 schrieb:


> Hej Nick
> Dass die Uferbereiche abgesperrt sind, könnte mit dem Krebsfang zusammenhängen, welcher Anfang August beginnt. Die Berechtigten Krebsfänger haben ihre Reusen dort ausgelegt und daher werden diese Zonen abgesperrt. Ich habe das mehrmals beobachtet.
> Wenn du Glück hast, siehst du die Fischer, wenn sie die Reusen einziehen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Christoph,

damit hast du mit Sicherheit Recht.
Die Schweden und die Krebse. Letzte Nacht und heute Morgen waren auch viele Schweden auf dem Wasser und wuselten in den abgesperrten Bereichen herum.
Danke für die Info. Anbei drei Fotos von heute Morgen. Die Hechte und Barsche haben aktuell großen Appetit.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Askersund61 (2. August 2019)

Schöne Bilder, danke fürs zeigen.
Ja, das ist immer eine ziemlich aufgeregte Sache, wenn die Schweden ihre Reusen einziehen. Der Krebsfang leitet ja das Ende des Sommers ein in Schweden und ist ein "Heiligtum".
Petri weiterhin!

Gruss Christoph


----------



## gehawe (5. August 2019)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

Erster Zwischenbericht: Gestern war ich 2 x 1h auf dem Haussee. Jeweils ein anständiger Hecht mit 73 und78cm war das Resultat. Dazu viele springende Kleinfische auf der Fluch vor hungrigen Barschen. Die Barsche waren im Freßrausch, aber leider sind sie bei uns im See sehr klein und durften alle weiter schwimmen.
Es lief also deutlich besser als erwartet.
Hier ein Bild vom 78er und eines von meinem neuen Filet-Messer (selbst gebaut), mit dem der Bursche dann versorgt wurde.

Bis demnächst mit Grüßen aus Eksjö

Gerhard


----------



## MikeHawk (5. August 2019)

Ich hab letztes Jahr dort genau einen Barsch gefangen aber der war schöne 35cm und Kugelrund^^

Mal eine andere Frage:
Für nächstes Jahr steht ein kleiner Trip von Schweden über Norge oder anders herum an.
Wir wollen von Malmo nach Norden und dann über Oslo weiter nach Norwegen und hatten geplant an 2 schwedischen Seen auf dem Weg 1-2 tage zu bleiben.

Könnt ihr welche auf dieser Route/grenznähe empfehlen?

LG


----------



## loete1970 (7. August 2019)

Servus, ich könnte den Östra Silen empfehlen, landschaftlich toll, ca. 150 km von Oslo entfernt. Es wird aber ein Boot benötigt. Kann z.B. hier geliehen werden http://angelninwestschweden.de/

Bei uns geht es auch in 3 Wochen los, und da hier vieles eingeschlafen ist, werden wir auch dieses Jahr wieder live berichten. Allen die derzeit in Schweden sind, Petri Heil!


----------



## ralf-josef (9. August 2019)

Wir sind gerade vom Osbysjön zurück, wir hatten ein großes ruhiges Haus direkt am Wasser, die Vermieterin wohnte ebenfalls auf dem Grundstück haben wir aber nur gelegentlich gesehen. Die alte Dame war um die 80 und sprach ausschließlich schwedisch, was die Kommunikation erschwerte aber nicht unmöglich machte. Das Haus befindet sich auf einem Seegrundstück, Ruderboot und Kanu waren ca. 60 m vom Haus entfernt. Allerdings konnte man nicht vom Ufer aus angeln, der See war bis auf ca. 100 m vom Ufer entfernt nur max. 1 m tief. Die tiefste Stelle im See betrug ca. 5 m. Gefangen haben wir neben reichlich Barsche ein paar Hechte bis ca. 60 cm aber noch mehr Zander, sowohl beim schleppen als auch mit Dropshot. Das angeln im See ist kostenlos und man benötigt dadurch keinen Angelschein. Die Anzahl der Ruten pro Angler ist auf 10 begrenzt, ich weiß aber nicht wie man mit 10 Ruten angeln will. Ein Echolot ist hilfreich um die tiefen Stellen im See zu finden, mitten im See hat man Stellen mit 60 cm Wassertiefe, 1 - 2 m rechts oder links ist der See  3 - 5 m tief.  Das Haus befindet sich im Ortsteil Ebbarp, direkt an der tiefsten Stelle im See


----------



## MikeHawk (9. August 2019)

danke Dirk, ich freu mich auf den Bericht.

Gehts zum Silen oder wieder zu Jürgen?

LG
Alex

PS. Ich will ja nicht kleinlich sein aber was it das denn Bitteschön für eine Seite?

Mal schnell 3 Fischbilder angeklickt und alle 3 sind unverschämt schlechte Fakes....

http://angelninwestschweden.de/fische fische fische.html


----------



## loete1970 (9. August 2019)

Moin Alex,

wir sind wieder am Västra Öresjön, wie im letzten Jahr.

Die Seite ist von einem der mir bekannten 2 Häuservermietern. Wir hatten darüber ein Jahr auch ein Haus gebuchts, absolut ok, auch die Boote. Was meinst Du denn genau mit den Bildern?

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## smithie (9. August 2019)

Viel Spaß am Öresjön, Dirk!

Ich bin gespannt auf euren Live-Ticker


----------



## MikeHawk (9. August 2019)

Schau dir doch mal bitte einfach das 2. Bild an von dem "1,15m"

Das kann selbst ich besser in Paint faken...

Viel Spaß beim Jürgen! Da werde ich definitiv auch mal hin fahren!


----------



## loete1970 (12. August 2019)

ok, das stimmt


----------



## anglermeister17 (12. August 2019)

Servus, liebe Schwedenfreunde. So haben mich die Umstände, da ich es mich sonst eher ins Warme zieht, der Reiz und die Spannung Schwedens eingeholt, zur Herbstzeit wirds ja auch gut beissen dort, nehme ich an. Gerade Hütte gebucht für eine Woche vom 28.9 bis 5.10 19 in Rusthall, Region Linköping.Fewo direkt am See, inkl Boot, Karte u Lizenzen von 4 Seen schon inklusive. Sollte jmd Tipps haben für die Region, was an gesehen- oder noch besser- gefischt haben sollte- bzw was besser NICHT- immer her damit. Schönen Urlaub und gute Zeit allen Anderen. Bericht folgt selbstverständlich zum Erlebten.


----------



## Eddiezero (15. August 2019)

Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Hallo Christoph,
> 
> damit hast du mit Sicherheit Recht.
> Die Schweden und die Krebse. Letzte Nacht und heute Morgen waren auch viele Schweden auf dem Wasser und wuselten in den abgesperrten Bereichen herum.
> ...



Sieht verdächtig nach Perstorp aus. Dort durfte ich auch meine ersten Fische fangen Irgendwo liegt auch noch ne Rute von mir auf dem Grund.


----------



## arcidosso (10. September 2019)

Hej sverige vänner, 
Sonntag bin ich von meiner zweiwöchigen Asnen-Tour zurück gekommen. Vorab, es war nicht so tolle. Es fing schon auf der Hinfahrt an. A1 Vollsperrung Höhe HH aufgrund eines LKW-Brandes. Das geplante Zeitfenster von plus 90 min. schmolz und schmolz, dann ging es endlich weiter. Wirklich" last minute"  ( das hatten wir allerdings nicht gebucht) kamen wir in Travemünde auf unsere Fähre. Ankunft Malmö und Anfahrt zum Asnen/Sirkön ohne Besonderheiten. Übernahme der Hütte reibungslos. Diese war in einem sauberen normalen Standard, m.E. für Familien weniger geeignet. Der Vermieter mehr als freundlich und immer erreichbar. 
Die Lage war/ist 200 m vom See mitten im Wald, klasse. 
Das Boot war ein Kunststoffboot mit einem 2PS-Honda- Motor, Baujahr 1492 ( wirklich ) mit Innentank, Fassungsvermögen 2 Liter. Es gab nur Vorwärtsgänge. Rückwärtsfahren war mit einer Drehung des Motors verbunden, ein Witz. Wenn man den Motor anwarf, lief er sofort vorwärts. Eine Neutralstellung gab es nicht. Die Drehzahl konnte man auch nicht reduzieren, die Stellschraube reagierte nicht. Also am zweiten Tag Motorwechsel, wie in der Formel 1. Was gab es ? Es gab noch einen Zwilling des Motors, ebenfalls Baujahr 1492 . Columbus wird diese immer noch suchen. Der Motor hielt wohl sein Standgas , aber verweigerte nach eigenen Gusto seine Arbeit. 
2 PS und unzuverlässiger Motor auf einem unruhigen See, das ging gar nicht.Ich denke, der Vermieter hatte diese beiden Motore auf den so beliebten Loppis-Märkte gekauft.  Erneute Reklamation, dann gab es einen neuwertigen Mercury-4-PS-Motor. Dieser lief bis zum Schluss einwandfrei. 
Dann begann das Fischen bei Starkwind/Regen / Sonne. Unsere bekannten guten Stellen haben wir deshalb auch in den zwei Wochen niemals erreicht. Wir fischten überwiegend im Drei-/Viermeterbereich. Trolling und Standfischen mit Köfi`s waren angesagt. Diese Methoden muss ich nicht beschreiben,da bekannt vorausgesetzt.
Beim Trolling habe ich die Wobbler mit einem Dreiwege-Wirbel auf 30 cm über Grund gehalten. Was gab es  ? Insgesamt 13 Hechte. Davon einer mit Augenmaß um die 100 cm ( metrisches Systen,keine Anglerzentimeter ) , der Rest alle bis 50 cm, sog. Krauthechte. Gewobbelt wurde ausschließlich mit braun-/goldfarbenen Ködern. Ja, sie bissen, aber nur Krauthechte ? Muss ich nicht haben.Nebenbei, alle Hechte leben noch, PETA wird es freuen, den Fischen sowieso. Aber Köderfisch/Pose gab es vier Zander und zwei Barsche. Der beste Zander war ca. 60 cm lang, die anderen dementsprechend kleiner. Die Barsche waren umdie 25cm lang. Wie gesagt, wir waren zu zweit und behaupten zumindest,dass wir das Fischen beherrschen.
Was noch dazukam, war der Wetterumschwung. Der Herbst war eingetroffen. Regen, wie man ihn auf dem Boot "liebt" . Klatschnass bis auf die Haut ist wohl eine Redensart, aber bei uns war es Realität. Bestätigt wurde dies in einer Nacht in der Hütte. Absolut schwarze Nacht und dann gegen 0330h ein Knall. Für mich als "Kenner" der örtliche Szene war sofort klar, ein Jäger mit einem Fehlschuss. Mitnichten, im großen Zimmer war meine Schwimmweste aufgegangen. Der vermaledeite Regen hatte die Sicherungstablette zerbröseln lassen. 
Zu den schwarzen Nächten ist noch zu sagen, dass dadurch nach 2000h ein Nachtangeln vom Boot unmöglich war. Die Steine im Wasser hätten sonst bestimmt Futter bekommen. 
Das schlechte Wetter hielt praktisch die zweite Woche an. Schade, kann man aber nicht ändern.
Dadurch war es nicht mein bester Aufenthalt an "meinem" schwedischen Hausgewässer. Einmal gewinnt der Angler, das andere Mal der See. Dieses Mal eindeutig der Asnen. 
Die Höhepunkte waren nicht die Fänge, sondern das Beobachten einer Fischotter am Ufer und rastende Kraniche.
Erfreulich ist auch , dass der Bestand der Fischadler deutlich zugenommen hat. 
Von den Fischen würde ich das nicht behaupten. Ich habe schon in den vergangenen Jahren geschrieben, dass der Asnen ein bisschen überfischt wirkt. Leider fühle ich mich bestätigt, hoffe aber , dass ich Unrecht habe . 
Ansonsten, der Asnen ist UNESCO-Weltkulturerbe geworden. Ein Meckern ist wahrlich nicht angebracht. 
Hej Hej, Asnen, ich komme wieder.


----------



## Innos (11. September 2019)

Hey, vielen Dank für den Bericht! Mal gucken wie es in 2,5 Wochen aussieht, dann sind wir auch unten am Asnen. Wie sieht es mit dem Wasserstand aus? 

Vermutlich besser als letztes Jahr um diese Zeit, hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## arcidosso (11. September 2019)

Innos, 

minus 50/60 cm sind es schon. Es hat den Vorteil, dass man viele Steine schon eher sieht. Andere dagegen, die früher keine Rolle spielten, haben im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Oberwasser bekommen. 
Ohne Echolot zu fahren, betrachte ich als fahrlässig. Es geht nicht um die Fischkegel ( bei 3 m Wassertiefe soundso uninteressant ) , aber um das Erkennen von Untiefen. 
Auch ich bin aufgefahren und war froh, dass das Kunststoffboot den Schlag aushielt. 
Viel Glück bei deinem Aufenthalt.


----------



## Innos (11. September 2019)

Danke für die Info! Das lässt hoffen. 

Genau deshalb haben wir auch immer ein Echolot dabei. Und selbst damit lässt es sich manchmal nicht verhindern nen Stein mitzunehmen, aber die Gefahr kann man dadurch auf jeden Fall verringern.

Schauen wir mal was es wird, ich werde dann berichten.


----------



## sunrise137 (14. September 2019)

Bei uns geht es am 4.10. los, um 22 Uhr legt die Fähre in Travemünde ab. Unser Ziel ist die Region um Västervik.

Bisher waren wir immer zwischen April und Juni in den Schären, bin mal gespannt wie das im Herbst ist.

Leider findet man dieses Jahr sehr wenig Informationen und Fangberichte aus den Schären.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## arcidosso (14. September 2019)

Rainer,
das kann ich nur bestätigen. Vor zwei Jahren und früher haben die Schweden noch viel von ihren Aufenthalten geschrieben. Heute ? Gar nicht bis wenig. 
Ich weiß auch nicht, woran das liegt. Natürlich ist Info`s sammeln einfacher, als solche zu geben. Es muss auch nicht zwingend ein Profi-Bericht a là Zokker sein. 
Die Dänen im Forum pflegen einen regen Austausch. so würde ich mir das auch wünschen. 
Dir nur noch zur Kenntnis, die Benzinpreise liegen in Schweden ziemlich hoch. Diesel mit 1,60 € noch einen Cent teurer als* Benzin 95. Man sollte also in Travemünde noch einmal auftanken. 
Viel Spaß dort oben... *


----------



## sunrise137 (14. September 2019)

Wir fahren gemütlich und da wir zu viert sind eh mit Anhänger, durch die vielen Baustellen auf der A7 ist man Solo auch nur eine halbe Stunde schneller.

Vom Platz her müssen wir also nicht sparen und können die volle Palette an Kunstködern mitnehmen. Ich denke mal, dass es sehr wetterabhängig wird.
Vor allem die Wassertemperatur wird spannend, mal sehen ob wir tief oder schon in den flachen Buchten Fischen müssen.

Es soll ja niemand seine geheimen Top stellen verraten, aber so eine grobe Einschätzung wäre schon hilfreich.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (16. September 2019)

arcidosso schrieb:


> Rainer,
> das kann ich nur bestätigen. Vor zwei Jahren und früher haben die Schweden noch viel von ihren Aufenthalten geschrieben. Heute ? Gar nicht bis wenig.
> Ich weiß auch nicht, woran das liegt. Natürlich ist Info`s sammeln einfacher, als solche zu geben. Es muss auch nicht zwingend ein Profi-Bericht a là Zokker sein.
> Die Dänen im Forum pflegen einen regen Austausch. so würde ich mir das auch wünschen.
> ...


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (16. September 2019)

Also ich kann nur sagen, dass es bei mir und einigen Freunden daran liegt, dass uns die "neue" Aufmachung des Anglerboards einfach nicht liegt. Bin jetzt nicht der älteste und lasse mir durchaus auf Veränderungen ein aber irgendwie finden wir das alles unübersichtlicher und nicht mehr so schön wie früher ist. Seit dem Zeitraum der Änderung sind es nämlich gefühlt nicht nur die Nachberichte sondern generell auch Beiträge die vor dem Urlaub erstellt werden. In der Regel sind es oftmals nur noch wenige die sich daran beteiligen.


----------



## arcidosso (16. September 2019)

Muhkuh 2000, 
alles richtig, was Du schreibst. Mir ist schon bewusst, dass man niemanden zwingen kann, etwas zu schreiben. Für mich sind die Info`s schon wichtig. Warum ? 
Grundsätzlich sind unsere Aufenthalte zeitlich kurz. Wir wissen, wie schwer es ist, ein "neues" Gewässer zu erarbeiten. Wenn man dann noch berücksichtigt, das rd. 70 % eines Gewässer fast fischfrei sind, ist man für jeden Hinweis dankbar. Den Asnen kenne ich sehr gut, kenne auch die spots. Trotzdem muss ich keine Ausfahrt wegen drohender Überladung des Bootes durch Fänge abbrechen. Mir macht es nichts aus, diese möglichen spots zu benennen. Anderen scheinbar doch. 
Den Möckeln habe ich auch unbedarft besucht. Ich kannte dort  gar nichts. Das blieb auch bis zum Schluss so, spots habe ich nicht gefunden. Ja, es war enttäuschend. Nebenbei, mit meinen zwei Ruten würde ich auch nichts leerfischen können. 
Unabhängig dieser örtlichen Hilfestellungen, die Reiseberichte lese ich einfach gern. Diese motivieren mich,verstärken nicht nur die Vorfreude, allerdings auch die Sehnsucht nach Sverige.   
Zur Ausgangsfrage. So , wie dieses Forum zur Zeit beschickt wird, muss man tatsächlich von einer Agonie sprechen.


----------



## MikeHawk (16. September 2019)

Hey Udo,
danke für deinen Bericht!

2PS. geht wirklich gar nicht...ich hatte selbst mit dem 4PS so meine liebe Mühe gegen die Wellen.

Ich verfolge deine Berichte über den Asnen schon jahrelang, und stetig lässt sich eine Talfahrt erkennen, vlt. wird es doch mal Zeit sich nach was neuem umzusehen?
LG
Alex


----------



## arcidosso (16. September 2019)

Alex, 
mit dem Asnen und mir ist es wie in einer langzeitigen Ehe. Man kennt sich gut und will sich eigentlich auch nicht missen. Der Asnen ist ja - in der Tat - ein wunderschönes Gewässer.  
Eines habe ich aber vergessen. Nach Auskunft meines dortigen Freundes haben vor zwei-/drei Jahren nach Eingaben der Ferienhausbesitzer die einheimischen Stellnetzfischer eine Selbstverpflichtung beschlossen. Danach stellen sie ihre Netze erst ab Oktober bis zum Mai auf. Wir reden hier nicht von 10-Meter-Netzen, sondern von 200-m-Netzen. Dazu kommen noch die Langleinen von mindesten der gleichen Länge. 
Der öfter genannte Räucherei-Besitzer soll auch einer der Aufsteller sein.  
Ich bin der Meinung, diese schaden dem See mehr als die Touri-Angler. Das Argument "... es sind doch Berufsfischer" akzeptiere ich lediglich ganz gering. Auch die Berufsfischer sind Ferienhausvermittler, die an Touristen mehr verdienen als durch die Fischerei. Sie sägen an dem Ast, auf dem sie sitzen. 
Mit der Einstufung weiter Teile des See als Weltkulturerbe, wurden die Schutzgebiete für Brutvögel erweitert. Ich kann damit leben,  unterstütze dieses sogar. Dennoch, einige "gute" Bereiche sind bis in den Spätsommer nicht befahrbar, d.h. Frühjahrs- und Sommerfischer haben weniger Möglichkeiten. 
Im Ergebnis steht für mich fest, dass der Asnen optisch ein Traumrevier ist, für Kanuten ein Nonplusultra ist. 
Für Angler gilt das nur noch bedingt. Die Fastgarantie auf einer 100er-Hecht gibt es nicht mehr, ein 70er-Zander gilt schon als groß. 
Trotzdem, ich bleibe ihm treu, dem Esel-See.


----------



## Schwedenangler (17. September 2019)

arcidosso schrieb:


> Alex,
> mit dem Asnen und mir ist es wie in einer langzeitigen Ehe. Man kennt sich gut und will sich eigentlich auch nicht missen. Der Asnen ist ja - in der Tat - ein wunderschönes Gewässer.


Dem kann ich mich nur voll und ganz anschließen !! Auch ich habe mein Herz an diesen See verloren und es würde mir seeeehr fehlen wenn ich mal ein Jahr nicht dorthin könnte ! Natürlich habe auch ich die letzten Jahre einen Rückgang der Fänge beobachtet, aber alles andere ( Ferienhaus, tolle Vermieter, wunderschöne Natur, Ruhe, Leckere Pilze usw. ) lässt mich an diesem See festhalten und auch bei mir wird sich das nicht ändern.
Viele Fische fangen ist eben nicht alles und auch an anderen Seen in Schweden springt einem kein Zander oder Hecht von alleine ins Boot. Jeder Fisch will hart erarbeitet sein und das ist auch gut so finde ich. Natürlich war es vor ein paar Jahren noch besser und die Fänge größer aber so ist das nunmal, ein Gewässer verändert sich und wir Angler müssen uns eben drauf einstellen.
Aber mal ehrlich, gibt es was schöneres als bei Sonnenuntergang mit einer kalten Dose Bier am Steg zu sitzen, die Ruhe zu geniessen und über den See zu schauen ?
Für mich nicht !! Ich geniesse jeden Urlaub in Schweden, egal ob mit viel oder wenig Fisch.


----------



## Schwedenangler (17. September 2019)

So, jetzt schreibe ich nach langer Abstinenz auch noch mal nen Bericht vom letzten Urlaub ( 24.08. -14.09.2019 )!
In diesem Jahr sind wir ( meine Frau und ich ) nach langer Zeit nochmal mit der Nachtfähre von Travemünde nach Malmö angereist.
Ich muss sagen : sehr entspannt ! Das werden wir jetzt immer so machen.
Nach unserer Ankunft auf der Halbinsel Sirkön mitten im schönen Asnensee empfing uns super Wetter. Die ganze erste Woche war es für schwedische Verhältnisse sehr warm und auf dem Wasser bei wenig Wind fast heiß !! Ich bin schon lange nicht mehr in Badelatschen, kurzer Hose und ärmellosem T-Shirt zum Fischen rausgefahren.
Die Fänge waren eher durschnittlich, kleinere Hechte bis max. 85cm und einige Zander waren die Ausbeute.
In der zweiten Woche wurde es deutlich kühler und wir mussten uns immer wieder mit Gewittern rumschlagen. In unmittlebarer Nähe hat in eine Fichte voll der Blitz
eingeschlagen und den Baum von oben bis unten aufgerissen! So etwas habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen!
Ansonsten waren die Fänge deutlich schlechter geworden, nur kleine Hechte und ein paar Zander konnten wir erbeuten. 
Die dritte Woche dann war voll zum vergessen. Gewitter, viel Wind und noch kühlere Temperaturen ließen kaum noch ein vernünftiges Fischen zu. Die guten Bereiche 
im Tiefen konnten wir fast gar nicht mehr anfahren weil es einfach zu gefährlich war. So mussten wir uns auf Ausflüge, Pilze sammeln und Katzen streicheln beschränken.
Die Katzen von unserem Vermieter sind jeden Tag bei uns gewesen und gehörten nach kurzer Zeit schon zur Familie.
Gefischt haben wir fast ausschliesslich im Tiefen zwischen der Sirkön-Brücke und Kalvsvik und auf der Westseite bei Torne. 
Auf dem Echolot standen die Sicheln zwischen 6 und 11m, gebissen haben sie aber nur spärlich. Wir haben Geschleppt, gejiggt und auch vertikal gefischt, nix war wirklich erfolgreich. Letztlich haben lange schlanke Wobbler geschleppt ( Deep Tail Dancer, Smithwick ) den ein oder anderen Fisch gebracht, aber nicht so gut wie in den letzten Jahren.
Vielleicht waren es einfach unglückliche Wetterumstände in diesem Jahr die bessere Fänge verhindert haben. Ich kann es nicht sagen.
Versucht haben wir alles, aber es sollte nicht sein.
Ansonsten war es wie immer ein schöner Urlaub mit leckeren selbstgesuchten Steinpilzen, schönen gemeinschaftlichen Abenden mit leckeren Getränken und Gesellschaftsspielen ( unser Sohn war auch für 2 Wochen mit seiner Freundin da ).
Als versöhnlichen Abschluß haben wir auf der Fahrt zur Fähre noch einen Elch gesehen direkt neben unserem Auto, perfekt !!
Zurück ging es dann wieder mit der Tagfähre von Malmö nach Travemünde. Sehr entspannt.
Leider waren drei Wochen viel zu schnell rum, aber nach Schweden ist vor Schweden und so wird uns auch im nächsten Jahr unser Urlaub wieder an diesen wie ich finde wunderschönen See führen.


----------



## arcidosso (17. September 2019)

'# Schwwedenangler, 

für Deinen Inhalt volle Zustimmung von mir. Der Esel-See lässt niemanden los, der sich einmal in ihn "verliebt" hat. Übrigens, der Fischfang ? Ja, für mich ist er Hauptbestandteil meiner Schwedenaufenthalte. Dennoch, wenn ich so absolut heiß auf den Fisch wäre, dann könnte ich diesen in der Kostenrelation zuhause von einem5-Sterne-Koch zubereiten und servieren lassen. Es wäre kostengünstiger,als der Aufenthalt dort oben. Aber das Vorbereiten in Deutschland, das oftmalige Checken der Geräte,Vorbereiten der Köder, Schnüre,Haken pp., das Lesen der Fachliteratur, Foren. Dann die zwischenzeitlich öde Anfahrt nach Travemünde, die Fähre, dann Malmö … und alles ist anders. Fast immer super Wetter ( beim Ausschiffen ), rausfahren aus dem Malmöer Becken, das Sehen von Ringsjön und … man ist zu Hause in Schweden. Endlich ist Ryd erreicht, dann Urshult , ah, "Mr.Wood" heißt jetzt "Woody", aber alles ist vertraut. Auch die Kurven nach Sirkön. Am Haus raus, nur die notwendigen Lebensmittel raus, dnn die Ruten und sofort eine "Besichtigungsrunde". So beginnen die kurzen wunderschönen Wochen. Sollen sich die Anderen auf Mallorca oder woanders an vollen Stränden aalen, ich bin fast allein und glücklich.  Ich schreibe nicht weiter,die "Schweden" hier im Forum sehen vor ihren Augen, was ich meine ...


----------



## Innos (18. September 2019)

@arcidosso du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht, dem gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## loete1970 (18. September 2019)

Moin,
die beiden letzten Beiträge sagen alles, das unterschreibe ich sofort. Wie Arcidosso schon schreibt, fängt es mit der Vorbereitung schon weit vorher an, die Strategien werden ausgeklügelt, die dann vor Ort aber oft über den Haufen geworfen werden, da dann doch alles anders ist. Aber das macht es doch auch aus, dass nichts ist, wie es erwartet wird und neue Strategien ausgeklügelt werden müssen.

Massenfänge an Hechten hatten wir am Anfang unserer Schwedenreisen in den Schären, jeder Wurf brachte einen Hecht, das macht mir mittlerweile keinen Spaß mehr. Wir hatten auf Wunsch unseres Vaters auch 2 x Südnorwegen bereist. Ja, es war schön, aber mit Schweden nicht vergleichbar. Alleine die Ruhe und Einsamkeit in Schweden ist Gold wert. Wenn Du abends auf dem einsamen See ankerst, ein Döschen Bier aufmachst und darauf wartest, dass die Bremse an den Grundmontagen anfängt zu surren, oder die Pose anfängt zu wandern! Und jeder sich freut, wenn der Andere einen Fisch fängt. Oder man am Steg sitzt, das Wasser glatt wie ein Ententeich ist und die Sonne untergehen sieht! Unbezahlbar!!!


----------



## litzbarski (18. September 2019)

Hallo Dirk,

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele ...

Andre


----------



## MikeHawk (18. September 2019)

Jungs, ihr müsst mich nich von Schweden überzeugen  Ich bin selbstverliebt.

Nur treffen die von Jürgen und Udo genannten Argumente eben auch auf ca. 5 millionen andere Seen in Schweden zu 

Aber solange ihr glücklich seid! Go ahead!


----------



## Schwedenangler (18. September 2019)

Jeder nach seinem Gusto.....
Der eine so ( wie ich immer der gleiche See ), der andere so ( jedesmal ein neuer See ) !!
Das Feeling ist bei uns allen das Gleiche  und so soll es ja auch sein ! Schwedenvirus eben  !
Jetzt versuche ich auch mal ein paar Bilder hochzuladen. 





Having a Fika !!




Meine Holde beim schwimmen




und hier mit ihrer eigenen Insel ...







Blitzeinschlag in einer Fichte nicht weit von unserem Haus 




Sonnenaufgang ......




nach Sonnenuntergang ...... 

Schön war´s mal wieder und seeeeehr erholsam !!


----------



## MikeHawk (18. September 2019)

Stark!


----------



## sunrise137 (20. September 2019)

Super Bilder, das macht Appetit! 

Noch zwei Wochen, die Vorfreude steigt.

Kann jemand Auskunft geben, wo und ob es Angelgeschäft um Västervik bis Loftahammar gibt ?

Nur für den Notfall oder um mal zu sehen was es in Schweden neues gibt.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## loete1970 (20. September 2019)

In Västervik gibt es was:

https://www.google.de/search?sxsrf=...ll,[57.773997279437275,16.59247893023621],12]


----------



## zokker (20. September 2019)

https://www.google.com/maps/@57.757...Ayp1YWdPFXjFojkW5oRA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=de

für den Notfall OK - aber für Neuigkeiten???


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (24. September 2019)

Also na gut, obwohl ich die neue Aufmachung im Anglerboard nicht gut finde, hier mal ganz kurz eine Zusammenfassung meiner Erlebnisse bis jetzt.....
Haben in den ersten zwei Wochen im Juni an unserem Haussee in der Nähe von Eksjö sehr viele Barsche und Hechte gefangen. Erste Woche zwei Angler und unsere Frauen die sich nur ca. 2 Stunden alle zwei Tage auf´s Boot zwingen lassen. Die letzte Woche war ich alleine mit der entsprechenden Begleitung meiner Frau unterwegs. Da ich aber festgestellt habe, dass mittlerweile das Spazieren mit Frau und Hund in Kombi mit Pilze suchen fast schon den gleichen Stellenwert hat, bin ich nur ca. 3-4 Stunden pro Tag gefahren. Hat aber über 200 Fische gebracht und war daher sehr sehr kurzweilig. Im August war es nicht ganz so erfolgreich, vielleicht weil es da noch mehr Pilze gab und ich nur mit meiner Frau zwei Wochen dort war. Hat aber auch über 100 Fische gebracht aber leider fehlte auch in diesem Urlaub der besonders große Fisch. Ein paar Hechte über 80cm waren zwar dabei aber mein Zielfisch ist an dem See wirklich der Barsch größer 40cm. Leider auch da erfolglos aber viele gute die 35cm plus hatten. Im August habe ich aber festgestellt, dass 15 Kormorane an dem See ein neues Zuhause gefunden haben....! Hoffe nicht, dass es daran liegt. Gleichwohl meinten schon zwei schwedische Nachbarn, dass Sie diese lieben Kreaturen mal im Herbst genauer ansehen werden.....!  Highlight im August: Ein Schwede fängt neben mir in 2 Stunden 40 Barsche 15 cm plus. Nimmt alle zum Filetieren mit und angelt mit Eisrute und kleinem Blinker. Auf meine Frage was er damit macht......kann man alle filetieren!!! Soviel zu meine CaR da ich von den 300 Fischen nur ca. 15 Barsche für den Grill mitgenommen hab. Dafür habe ich so schön angefüttert! Tolle CMW Rute mit Stella Rolle aus der Hand verloren und versenkt!  Na ja. Ersatz ist schon da, weil es am Samstag noch mal für eine Woche ins gelobte Land geht. Dann wird mit Angelboardmitglied Geha den Nömmen und den Solgen gezielt auf Zander befischt. Leider auch wieder ein zweischneidiges Schwert, da Geha besser grillen als angeln kann....!   Aber was ich noch nie in dieser Form erlebt habe waren die Pfifferlinge! Da gab es kein CaR und wir haben einen ganze Kühltasche mitgenommen. Alle super! Das hatten wir bis jetzt nur in einem Jahr mit Steinpilzen und Maronen was die Pilze angeht. Alles in allem kann ich mich nur Eurer Meinung anschließen. Schweden bietet mehr als angeln. Vielleicht komme nur ich mit der neuen Aufmachung im Anglerboard nicht so gut zurecht oder wir erkennen alle, dass Angeln nicht alles ist in Schweden.


----------



## gehawe (28. September 2019)

Schöner Bericht!
Stimmt auf jeden Fall: Angeln ist nicht alles!
Obwohl ja aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen berichtet wird, dass manche so gerne Pilze sammeln, weil man dabei nicht aus dem Boot fallen kann. 

Der Plan ist: 3 Tage - 3 Seen um Eksjö

Die Köder sind gepackt ... demnächst mehr

Gerhard (GeHaWe)


----------



## Schwedenangler (30. September 2019)

@ Gerhard
Dann wünsche ich euch viel Petri Heil und gutes Wetter zum Fischen .
Ich bin erst 2 Wochen wieder zu Hause und könnte direkt wieder los ........

Aber in diesem Jahr fahre ich mit meiner Frau das erste Mal Weihnachten/Silvester hoch nach Schweden. 
Ich bin mächtig gespannt ob und wie ich dann Fischen kann . 
Sollte jemand ein paar Tips für mich haben immer her damit.

Gruß   Ralf


----------



## STRULIK (3. Oktober 2019)

Die Woche geht leider zu Ende........


----------



## STRULIK (3. Oktober 2019)

Noch ein Paar Bilder


----------



## arcidosso (4. Oktober 2019)

Strulik, 

die Sehnsucht nach Schweden kann zur Sucht werden. Diese fängt bei mir schon drei Tage nach der Rückkehr an. Heilmittel: nur durch einen erneuten dortigen Aufenthalt.
Heilerfolg:  keiner, da chronisch (verstärkt durch deine Bilder )


----------



## gehawe (4. Oktober 2019)

Die Muhkuh (Oli) und ich waren jetzt auf 2 Seen um Eksjö. Der Erfolg war nicht wirklich berauschend.  - 5 Hechte zusammen und ein paar Barsche. Dazu saukalt um die 5° und teilweise etwas Regen. So zäh habe ich es selten erlebt. Normalerweise sind die Fische deutlich hungriger. Vielleicht hat ihnen der Kälteeinbruch auf den Magen geschlagen?
Morgen geht's (endlich) auf den Hausse. Mal schauen, ob da mehr geht. 
Viele Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## STRULIK (5. Oktober 2019)

arcidosso schrieb:


> Strulik,
> 
> die Sehnsucht nach Schweden kann zur Sucht werden. Diese fängt bei mir schon drei Tage nach der Rückkehr an. Heilmittel: nur durch einen erneuten dortigen Aufenthalt.
> Heilerfolg:  keiner, da chronisch (verstärkt durch deine Bilder )




Bin schon längst infiziert!
Schweden ist einfach traumhaft......


----------



## STRULIK (5. Oktober 2019)

Haben auch wenig Fisch gehabt und das Wetter hat auch leider nicht mitgespielt. 
War aber trotzdem wie immer schön.
Größter Hecht 112 cm
Größter Barsch 46 cm


----------



## gehawe (6. Oktober 2019)

Kurzer Abschlussbericht:
Mein letzter Tag am Haussee war wunderschön. Blauer Himmel, z.T. mit Schäfchenwolken, kaum Wind. Etwas frisch mit ca. 5° tagsüber und -3° heute Nacht.
Die Angelei am Haussee war ähnlich wie erhofft: 12 Hechte in unterschiedlichen Größen. Der größte hatte gute 80cm, dann ein72er, der Rest eher Kleinzeug. Dieses Mal durften alle weiter schwimmen.

Die Natur meinte es gut. Gänseschwärme am Himmel, Kraniche, ein Seeadler-Pärchen ... und auch ein paar Fische. ... Da freut man sich auf das nächste Mal.

Viele Grüße aus Schweden

Gerhard


----------



## gehawe (6. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Innos (7. Oktober 2019)

Eine Woche am Asnen liegt nun hinter uns und ich möchte kurz berichten, was es zu berichten gibt.

Wir waren dieses Jahr in einem für uns neuen Haus an einem anderen Teil des Sees. Das Haus war perfekt eingerichtet, hatte sogar Fußbodenheizung und einen Geschirrspüler - nette Annehmlichkeiten! Wie jedes Jahr hatten wir unser komplettes Gerät auf Hecht eingestellt. Durch Gespräche mit anderen Anglern, die unsere ganz wenigen Fänge der ersten drei Tage bestätigten, haben wir dann aber feststellen müssen, dass dieses Gebiet überwiegend vertikal auf Zander befischt wird. Also Angelzeugs durchgekramt und durch Glück haben wir dann noch eine wilde Tüte mit relativ alten, verfärbten Gummifischen und ein paar Jighaken gefunden. Alles nicht optimal aber wir fingen damit dann ein paar Zander, Barsche und auch den größten Hecht des Urlaubs (78 cm). Alles in allem blieb es aber sehr überschaulich. Wie bei @gehawe waren die Temperaturen ziemlich weit unten, zudem hatten wir auch öfters mal Regen und teilweise kräftigen Wind. Da hat man sich dann abends auf die Fußbodenheizung im Haus und einen warmen Grill gefreut!

Fotos reiche ich noch nach. 

Nun heißt es ein Jahr warten.  Und daaaaaaaaann geht es wieder in unser Lieblingshaus.


----------



## Innos (7. Oktober 2019)

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke. Lust auf viele Bilder hatte ich dieses Mal nicht


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. Oktober 2019)

Servus zusammen, zwar nicht als reiner Skandinavien- Neuling (zuvor schonmal Finnland 1 Wo), aber als Schwedenneuling gings nach Stockholm für einen Tag, danach mit dem Mietwagen nach Östergötland vom 29.9. bis 5.10.. Unser Haussee: der Nimmern, ein kleinerer der Nebenseen des riesigen Asunden. Wegen Zeitmangels (gerade mal 3,5 Tage reine Angelzeit geplant) und Unkenntnis der Reviere dort Konzentration auf kleinere Gewässer, zumal hier auch unser Boot lag, probierte ich mein Glück direkt dort. Zwei mal einen halben Tag raus auf den Nimmern mit Ruderboot, as war gar nicht einfach. Keinen Biss, wirklich viele Köder probiert und einige Stellen angefahren. Im Gegensatz zu den sonst sooo unfassbar klaren Seen dort, war der Nimmern wegen der Blaualgen giftgruen, überall. Gewässerkarte hatte ich erst am Di raus, und die sagte: Nur eine Stelle unmittelbar am Westufer ist tief, der Rest ist flach und relativ strukturarm wie eine Badewanne. Also am Mittwoch gleich dorthin, 06H30 raus auf den See, keine Wolke am Himmel, ruhig lag der See da- gar nicht so schlecht. Hechte sprangen und jagten dort an der Stelle, also Fische waren da. Ich fischte das "hole" konzentriert ab, mal pelagisch jiggend, mal flachlaufende Wobbler, mal schwere Spinner. Leider konnte ich nur bis ca 10H30 fischen dort, Problem war: Der Wind frischte innerhalb kürzester Zeit richtig bööse auf und ich fühlte mich schon mulmig bei respekteinflössendem Wellengang auf auf offenem Wasser. Darauffolgend suchte ich etwas Schutz in Buchten weiter südlich und fischte diese ab. Der Wind wurde eher noch stärker als schwächer- ich musste raus dort. Zeug verstaut, und ab gings- trotz Rudererfahrung und guter Fitness meinerseits war es nicht leicht. Kennt ihr das, wenn der Wind beim Rudern so bläst, dass man auch beim herausheben der Ruder Widerstand überwinden muss? Mindestens doppelte Anstrengung. Dadurch, dass ich weiss, dass man den Wind auch für sich arbeiten lassen kann, und auch zwei Leeseiten von Inseln auf dem Weg in Reichweite waren, ruderte ich quasi jeweils zwei Bögen, voll gegen den Wind, und entsprechend seitlich treiben lassend. So erleichterte mir meine Erfahrung das Ankommen am Nordufer, wo unser Steg lag. Unsicher, ob denn an den folgenden Tagen, am Do und Fr ein Boot wieder benutzbar ist, suchte ich mir lieber ein noch kleineres Gewässer aus, von dem auch einige Plätze uferseits befischbar waren. Nach kurzer Recherche (ifiske.se, falls eraubt zu erwähnen) und einem Telefonat mit dem sehr bemühten und herzlichen Frederik, gingen wir an den Täftern See, bei Horn. Unglaublich klares Wasser, interessante Strukturen und ein paar Stellen, welche fussläufig erreichbar waren, ermöglichten mir dann noch ein paar Hechte, wenn auch keine Riesen, 4 an einem Tag, der größte immerhin 70- 75cm, undzwei mittlere Barsche. Am Folgetag ging dann nur noch 1 Fisch, der war richtig gut, ich sah ihn im klaren Wasser, an einer Stelle, an der wir auch schön Kukös Minuten zuvor durchgezogen haben- ein Barsch als Köfi weightless am Einzelhaken und feinem SV brachte den Einschlag, ein Fisch von sicher Ü90 im flachenWasser war gut zu erkennen- schnappte den Barsch- warte kurz- dachter er hätte ihn komplett- Anschlag- nee ist weg- damn... Egal, Köfi hat zwar Bissspuren, aber ist noch ok- nochmal raus- jigge ihn einmal an- wieder ist er dran- ich sehe ihn nicht mehr- will ihn jetzt fressen lassen- gebe Schnur, warte 7,8 Sekunden- Anschlag- wieder weg- verdammt. Ein anderer Köderbarsch nochmal hingeworfen- natürlich war die Chance vertan. Das wars dann leider mit Angeln schon gewesen. Fotos kommen noch, auch wenn nicht soo fischlastig...
Eines ist sicher: Schweden sieht mich wieder- die Faszination vom ersten Moment in diesem Land ist wahrlich unbegreiflich, muss man erlebt haben.


----------



## arcidosso (8. Oktober 2019)

# anglermeister 17 und alle anderen Schweden, 

mir gefällt zwischenzeitlich, dass praktisch alle Berichte nachvollziehbar, d.h. glaubhaft sind. Man hat keine Scheu zu schreiben, dass es auch mal " nicht so gut lief ". 
Man liest nicht mehr so viel, dass die Hechte grundsätzlich ab 100 und Zander ab 70 gefangen wurden. Ja, auch in Schweden kommen die Fische aus Laicheiern und müssen wachsen. 
Diese Erkenntnis war früher nicht immer gegeben. Weiter so …


----------



## sunrise137 (27. Oktober 2019)

So, der Trip nach Loftahammar liegt nun leider wieder hinter uns.

Für die Jahreszeit, die Witterungsverhältnisse und die fehlende Ortskenntnis, waren wir mit dem Ergebnis recht zufrieden. Am Tag als wir ankamen machte das Thermometer einen gewaltigen Sprung nach unten, die ersten beiden Tage hatten wir Nieselregen und Wind bei 6-8 Grad. Wir haben ein sehr schönes Gebiet vorgefunden und erkundet. Die Wassertemperatur war auf frischer Grad gefallen.

Gefangen haben wir zu dritt 11 Hecht (60-70 cm); etliche Barsche zwischen 15 und 30 cm und 4 ordentliche Barsche zwischen 30 und 42 cm. Es gab sehr viele Nachlässe und Fehlbisse, jedoch war keiner der Hecht die wir gesehen haben wesentlich gŕößer. Auf den zweiten Drilling haben wir verzichtet, da wir die kleinen Hecht nicht unnötig verangeln wollten.

Da es mir dort auch landschaftlich sehr gut gefallen hat und man in Loftahammar alles was man braucht vorfindet, habe ich bereits für das kommende Frühjahr gebucht. In Loftahammar gibt es einen kleinen Supermarkt, Bäcker, Pizzeria, Tankstelle und Angelshop, man bekommt fast alles was man braucht.

Über das Angelgeräte urteile  ich erst im Frühjahr und treffe meine Entscheidung wohin die  zukünftigen Schären Urlaube gehen. Momentan schwanke ich zwischen Karlskrona und Loftahammar. Ein wesentliches Plus von Loftahammar ist, dass man auch bei ordentlich Wind kaum Welle hat und immer noch gut die Angelplätze erreicht.
Langweilig waren die fast 5 Stunden von der Fähre aus quer durch das Land, immer schön 90 wegen der vielen Blitzer.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## sunrise137 (7. November 2019)

So, für 2020 ist gebucht.
Es geht für eine Woche im Mai mit 8 Mann nach Loftahammar zu Lucky-Fish.
Mal sehen was da im Frühjahr geht.
Übrigens haben wir die neuen Besitzer vor Ort kennen gelernt und einen sehr positiven Eindruck gewonnen. Bei der Buchung hat die Zusammenarbeit mit Sweeds super funktioniert.
Uns wurde glaubhaft versichert, dass der hohe Standard der Anlage gesichert und ausgebaut wird. Wenn die Fische und das Wetter mitspielen, steht einem tollen Urlaub nichts im Wege.
Erstmals fahren wir nicht mit einer reinen Anglergruppe, ein Teil von uns will dort wandern und Radfahren. Mal abwarten, bis der erste Hecht an der Rute zappelt

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## arcidosso (1. Dezember 2019)

Schöne Adventstage allen Skandinaviern, und nicht nur denen, hier im Forum..


----------



## arcidosso (1. Dezember 2019)

Trotzdem nicht vergessen, bald beginnt das Wichtigste von neuem …


----------



## Connaught (1. Dezember 2019)

Ja, nun geht das Angeljahr wirklich dem Ende entgegen. Am vergangenen Wochenende noch erfolgreich vom Boot unterwegs gewesen und nun hat der Winter voll zugeschlagen. 20-30 cm Schnee im nördlichen Värmland und Nachttemperaturen im zweistelligen Minusbereich.


----------



## MikeHawk (2. Dezember 2019)

Wünsch euch auch schöne Tage!

Gestern kam die Nachricht das nächstes Jahr 2 Wochen Urlaub zusätzlich drin sind.....mhhhh......


----------



## loete1970 (2. Dezember 2019)

Tolles Bild Connaught


----------

